# GIVEAWAY for Inkbird Sous-Vide Vacuum Sealer Machine INK-VS01



## Inkbirdbbq (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi good morning friends!
The giveaway for Sous-Vide* Vacuum* *Sealer Machine INK-VS01 has ended. Our winner is 

 BGKYSmoker
*
Please PM me to claim your prize. Enjoy it and wait for you to share it here.

ALSO,WE SUPPORT  20% CODE：*X7XMSMFQ*  FOR FRIENDS----*DEAL PRICE：$46.19* (REGULAR PRICE：$65.99）

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GIVEAWAY I‘d like to giveaway one Free Inkbird Newest Sous-Vide* Vacuum* *Sealer Machine INK-VS01* here!

KEY FEATURES:
----5X Longer Preservation
----2 Sealing Modes & 1 Button Stop
----Wide Application&Simple Operation
----Dry & Wet Function

RULES: Comment what country you are from . After receiving the product, you need to share your experience here.Otherwise, you will be disqualified next time. Thanks.
Lucky winner will be randomly drawn on Sept-11.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Sep 8, 2020)

USA here and would love to win this!! Thanks Inkbird!


----------



## Aledavidov (Sep 8, 2020)

USSR born in Uzbekistan Republic


----------



## 2Mac (Sep 8, 2020)

Canada here... Would love to add this to my cooking collection.
Thanks again Inkbird


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 8, 2020)

iowa in the USA

Ryan


----------



## Ricardo's (Sep 8, 2020)

USA thanks for including me.


----------



## sdesi1981 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA Here


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Sep 8, 2020)

USA here and thanks for the chance to win!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 8, 2020)

Maryland Eastern Shore USA.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA here

Chris


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 8, 2020)

South West Florida here.


----------



## yarro (Sep 8, 2020)

United Sates of America, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 8, 2020)

'Merica


----------



## ShakingHorizons (Sep 8, 2020)

I am from and live in the United States of America - thanks for the contest!


----------



## isitdoneyet (Sep 8, 2020)

Proud to be from Ohio in the U.S.A.


----------



## JJS (Sep 8, 2020)

USA.  Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2020)

North Central Washington, USA here...  A perfect addition to my sous vide water oven...


----------



## adam15 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA for me


----------



## kruizer (Sep 8, 2020)

I would love this sealer in Minnesota USA


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA here.  Would love to add this to my Inkbird collection.  Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Jj102 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA here. Thanks for the chance


----------



## Cj7851 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA. Thanks for the awesome giveaways


----------



## Jett (Sep 8, 2020)

USA thank you inkbird


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2020)

USA. Thanks InkBird!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 8, 2020)

USA, could definitely put that to good use, thanks for another great giveaway inkbird!


----------



## smokininidaho (Sep 8, 2020)

USA, thanks!


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 8, 2020)

Born and raised in Chicago, USA.


----------



## tag0401 (Sep 8, 2020)

USA. Thanks for the opportunity to win 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## baseballguy99 (Sep 9, 2020)

USA here!


----------



## Bandit Byrne (Sep 10, 2020)

USA! Never owned anything like it before, but I've had it on my list of things to get for a while now.


----------



## clifish (Sep 10, 2020)

USA here I would love to have this, very unsatisfied with both of mine.  If this as good a your sues vide it would be a home run!


----------



## ozzz (Sep 10, 2020)

Canada. Thank You.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 11, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi good morning friends!
> The giveaway for Sous-Vide* Vacuum* *Sealer Machine INK-VS01 has ended. Our winner is
> 
> BGKYSmoker
> ...


Hey I won
YAY
Thank You


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats! And enjoy! Can help seal up some of those sticks ya make 

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 11, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> Hey I won
> YAY
> Thank You


Congrats!


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats, I'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 11, 2020)

Do they call you "Lucky" ???  

Congrats...


----------



## ozzz (Sep 11, 2020)

Congrats. Enjoy and let us know how well it works.


----------

